# .NET Framework 4.6.2 missing



## cheaterslick (Nov 6, 2016)

I just installed .NET Framework 4.6.2 and rebooted the machine for good measure and when I checked Programs in Control Panel, I can't find it installed.

I also checked under CCleaner's Tools menu and it's not there either.

I then checked Revo and I don't see it listed under Installed Programs.



Anybody heard of this happening before? Where is it?

Thanks

~

PS: This is actually the first version of .NET I installed on this new computer.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/hh925568(v=vs.110).aspx


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

.Net Framework is not listed in Apps, or All Programs, because it is not a program. 
Go to Start/Search and type* appwiz.cpl *and press enter, click on _View Installed Updates _on the left panel. You should see it listed, or follow Corday's link.


----------



## cheaterslick (Nov 6, 2016)

That's odd. In Windows 7, I can see it in those locations I mentioned up above. In Windows 8.1, I don't.

I do see .NET 3.5 in there but I didn't install it. I did do 4.6.2 that I downloaded as a stand-alone installer from their website.

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=53344

Not sure what's going on here. No errors appeared when I installed it.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Both Spunk and I told you where to find it on your computer.


----------



## cheaterslick (Nov 6, 2016)

Corday said:


> Both Spunk and I told you where to find it on your computer.


I understand that. That's how I found out 3.5 was already on here (probably pre-installed by Dell). 

The question is why didn't it install 4.6.2 and why isn't it showing up in Control Panel in the first place, unless Windows 8.1 changed how that information is rendered from Windows 7 does it. Is that the case?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Follow my link in Post #2. The Registry will show what you have installed. If it's not under NDP, you don't have it.


----------



## cheaterslick (Nov 6, 2016)

So I no longer have the option to uninstall it like before. Correct?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Go to Start/Search and type* appwiz.cpl *and press enter, click on _View Installed Updates _on the left panel. You should see it listed


 If it is listed in Programs and Features under _View Installed Updates_ on the left panel, you can uninstall it.


----------

